# Advice on vv battery with Twisp clearo



## orson.vapor (13/10/14)

Hi guys I'm new to the forum but been vaping almost a year now, my first E-cig I've purchased was an itaste vv which I think is a great device but I got irritated with the fact that my clearomizer was constantly leaking so I purchased a twisp the other day which I'm happy with this far! it's smooth and tasty but it's obviously feels alot weaker than my previous itaste vv device, I tried using the twisp clearo on the itaste vv battery and Its vapes way better than ever before! I just wanted to know what you guys think about the mod? is it safe? the battery thread fits perfect, 


please advise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

welcome and as far as your battery goes i think you should be good there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/14)

Hi and welcome to the forum @orson.vapor 

You've just discovered the entrance to the rabbit hole by mixing hardware, enjoy the ride bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/10/14)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]I also had that combination before moving to the pro tank. Works really well and gives the twisp that added battery boost needed for some liquids. 

The only risk is that the coil is going to get must hotter than it should and since the twisp clearo is a top coil and needs "tilting " to wet the wicks they can result in some harsh burning. 

From full to about 1/4 down ur natural hand movements of picking it up n then vaping are enough to wet the wicks but once it drops to 1/4 and lower then your gotta remember to tilt each time before you Vape. 

That was enough for me to get annoyed after the 1st few days and change to the protank. But the gf has taken my twisp and is loving it (she smoked 3 cigarettes a day) so 1,6ml of juice in the twisp lasts her around 2-3 days 

It's a great atomizer to use and will only encourage you to start aiming at changing to bottom coils and beyond [/COLOR]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matuka (14/10/14)

@orson.vapor well done on the move to e cigs. I agree with the above comments, your battery is fine but look at getting a bottom coil tank like a Nautilus Mini/Maxi or a Kangertech Mini Pro tank, or even an Evod2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## orson.vapor (14/10/14)

thanks for the positive feedback gents!


----------

